

Heartland Institute exposed (A Lobbyism HOWTO) - moe
http://www.desmogblog.com/heartland-insider-exposes-institute-s-budget-and-strategy

======
moe
Quote:

 _An anonymous donor calling him (or her)self “Heartland Insider” has released
the Heartland Institute’s budget, fundraising plan, its Climate Strategy for
2012 and sundry other documents (all attached) that prove all of the worst
allegations that have been levelled against the organization._

Summary: A disgusting glimpse behind the curtains of a lobbying agency.

